# Como hacer que un 7490 cuente solo hasta 2?



## jimmykaoz (May 26, 2009)

Necesito que mi 7490 cuente, en 3 bits, 000, 001 y 010, y cuando llegue a 2 vuelva a empezar desde 0. No necesito el resto en 0's. Solo 0, 1 y 2.

Que hago? Como configuro el 7490?


----------



## Mandrake (May 27, 2009)

Facil, cuando el codigo es 011, el 7490 se resetea.

Si ese C.I. no tiene pin de reset, entonces busque otro que si lo tenga.


----------



## dAVIb (May 27, 2009)

Viendo el datasheet me parece que solo tienes que conectar las patillas qA yqB con las R01 y R02, una por cada patilla, asi te reseteara la cuenta cuando qA = qB = 1 (011).


----------



## marioxcc (May 27, 2009)

man05drake dijo:
			
		

> Facil, cuando el codigo es 011, el 7490 se resetea.
> 
> Si ese C.I. no tiene pin de reset, entonces busque otro que si lo tenga.


Extiendo ese comentario:
Si tiene el susodicho pin se hace así:
Llamemos a A y B a los pines que nos dan la salida del contador, en especial, sus bits menos significativos (LSB).
Si el CI tiene un pin de reset, entonces aplican una compuerta Y (AND) en los pines A y B, y la salida la conectas a reset.


----------



## dAVIb (May 28, 2009)

Hola Marioxcc, en este modelo de contador no hace falta usar ninguna puerta AND, el incorpora una NAND para permitir la activacion tanto del reset a 0, como el set a 9 (rO_1 y rO_2 para el 0, r9_1 y r9_2 para el 9)


----------

